# AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar



## SpiritOfMatrix (22. November 2011)

*AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Seit ein paar Stunden ist der Catalyst 11.11a bei AMD zum download verfügbar. 

Unter anderem soll er in BF3 Bildfehler ausmerzen und bei den Spielen _

Batman: Arkham City__, __The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_ und _Rage _für Verbesserungen sorgen_. _Besonders an der Schnitstelle OpenGL(Rage) wurde gearbeitet.*AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver features:*

*Batman Arkham City:*
Improves DirectX 11 performance for single GPU and CrossFireX configurations
 
*Rage:*
Delivers AMD CrossfireX performance scaling
Resolves a number of image / stability issues seen with the title:
Fix geometry corruption, sometimes seen in Bash TV entrance
Fix issues with Low-memory conditions on 32bit systems.
Fix issue with extreme corruption with missing textures on 32bit systems.
Fix memory leaks when deleting/reusing sync objects.
Fix hitching and pausing, especially noticeable on some Quad Core systems when doing races and Stanley Express runs.
Fix some missing shadows
 
 
*Elder Scrolls Skyrim:*
Improves performance on single GPU configurations
Resolve corruption seen when enabling Multi-Sample Anti-Aliasing on the AMD Radeon HD 6970 Series
 
*Battlefield 3:*
Resolves intermittent corruption seen when playing the game at specific camera angles
 


*Download: *AMD-Treiber - Alle Systeme


​


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Yeah! Skyrim Performance. Wollen wir mal hoffe.


----------



## Silberpfeil (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Skyrim performance plus kann ich bestatigen habe keine ruckler (oder sehr wenige) jetzt (6870)...Rage lauft auch endlich wieder, alle probleme behoben...Nuuur Battlefield 3 macht mir probleme..Bei mir erkennt er die Monitor frequenz nicht mehr und es steht nur Not optimum mode, sound im hintergrund aber kein bild....War bei Crysis so bei driver 11.9...

EDIT:Bei CCC wird die refreshrate falsch angezeigt (240 HZ), mein monitor (Samsung P2250) kann maximal 60 HZ....Der fix ist Enable GPU Scaling anklicken....


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Muss ich heute Nachmittag mal testen. Mal sehen ob dann genug Saft für ini-tuning neben dem 4x SSAA übrig ist ^^


----------



## Silberpfeil (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Muss ich heute Nachmittag mal testen. Mal sehen ob dann genug Saft für ini-tuning neben dem 4x SSAA übrig ist ^^



Deine GPU hat bestimmt Saft (bezweifle 4xSSAA ist zu viel und brauchste nicht, aber ini-tuning sollte einwandfrei gehen), nur deine CPU ist leider langsamer und diesen spiel schmeckt das nicht..Ich habe einen noch langsameren Q6600@3.2 Ghz mit 6870, fur trees self shadows und land shadows reicht es gerade mal, Alles Ultra, AA off FXAA on...Gpu kann mehr, aber die CPU  ansonsten wurde auch AA klappen


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Oh doch, 4x SSAA brauche ich 
Ich habs getestet, von 2x auf 4x ist noch eine deutlich Verbesserung sichtbar. Deswegen kommt für mich ini-Tuning nur dann in die Tüte, wenn die Leistung dafür noch ausreicht.


----------



## Silberpfeil (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Oh doch, 4x SSAA brauche ich
> Ich habs getestet, von 2x auf 4x ist noch eine deutlich Verbesserung sichtbar. Deswegen kommt für mich ini-Tuning nur dann in die Tüte, wenn die Leistung dafür noch ausreicht.





Spiele jetzt mit 4xAA und FXAA und es geht....  Ini tweaks habe ich auch (land und baumschatten)...Ab und zu ein kleiner ruckler, aber passt schon...


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Ich hab grad mal mit dem 11.11 Fraps laufen lassen und schau jetzt mal ob sich was tut mit dem 11.11a.


So, erledigt.
Ich bin einfach mal eine kleine Strecke von der Burg Dragonsreach in Whiterun zum Stadttor runtergelaufen, und hab dabei 60 Sekunden Fraps laufen lassen. Meine Settings sind: Alles auf Anschlag im Spielmenü (keine weiteren ini-tweaks), Auflösung 1680*1050 + 4xSGSSAA.
Ich hab VSync an, deswegen sind die MaxFPS gekappt bei ca 60. Bei min und avg-FPS sehe ich eine kleine Verbesserung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben 11.11a, unten 11.11.
Die Werte dazu im Einzelnen (hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht ins Diagramm gebracht, sei verflucht Open Office ^^):

11.11:
Min 24
Max 62
Avg 42

11.11a:
Min 26
Max 62
Avg 44

Das macht dann knapp 5% mehr Average und etwa 8% mehr Minimum-FPS, wie AMD es auch in den Releasenotes verspricht (2-7% Verbesserung auf SingleGPU-Systemen).


----------



## NiCo-pc (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

keine performance verbesserungen fü F1 2011,wieder nicht F*** you AMD,sorry


----------



## RedBrain (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nur 60Hz?! WIE ARMSELIG! Wie soll ich ein DVD-Film ohne 50Hz gucken???

*facepalm*

EDIT: AMD Catalysttreiber ist *Klasse 2* mit monatlich neuen Bugs, die für Radeon-Nutzer wirklich nerven!


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was genau ist dein Problem mit 60 Hz?
Und außerdem gibts dann immer noch den 11.11 WHQL-Treiber statt dem Hotfix, der ausdrücklich auf eigene Gefahr zu installieren ist


----------



## mitek (22. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Ob auch noch Optimierungen für Anno 2070 mal kommen?


----------



## AMD (23. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Ich versteh nicht warum bei so vielen Leuten Skyrim ruckelt...
Hab einen i5 2500k + HD5870 @ 1920x1080 - Spiel ist alles auf der höchsten Stufe und in der ini habe ich auch noch ganz paar Sachen deutlich hochgeschraubt.


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



AMD schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum bei so vielen Leuten Skyrim ruckelt...
> Hab einen i5 2500k + HD5870 @ 1920x1080 - Spiel ist alles auf der höchsten Stufe und in der ini habe ich auch noch ganz paar Sachen deutlich hochgeschraubt.


 
Weil du nen i5 hasst.


----------



## Jan565 (23. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



Leandros schrieb:


> Weil du nen i5 hasst.


 
Bei der Auflösung ist die CPU mehr oder weniger egal.


----------



## Adam West (23. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Also anhand der aktuellen news glaube ich dennoch, das selbst bei der Auflösung die CPU noch limitiert. 
Ich konnte durch den 11.11a einen guten Performance Zwachs feststellen. Bin zufrieden.

Den größten Effekt bekomme ich jedoch immernoch durch overclocking meiner CPU und ich zocke auf 1900x1200!
Seit dem Treiber update ruckelt nichts mehr. Jetzt bin ich zufrieden mit den Bildraten!


----------



## CrankAnimal (23. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Also ich hab nen 1090T auf 3,6 Ghz
und ne HD5870 auf 900 Mhz und 2GB GPU-Speicher
auch dieses Tool, damit Skyrim mehr als 2 Gb RAM nutzt.

aber wenn ich alles hoch stelle, dann ruckelts einfach mal derbe. Ergo Sichtweiten runter nehmen, Schattendetails und Decal-Anzahl auf Hoch runter, und AA auf 4x, da gehts super flüssig. Im Treiber noch Super-Sampling aktiviert, das geht.

der 11.11a brachte die versprochenen 2-7% aber das AA kann ich trotzdem nicht auf 8x stellen wenn ich ruckelfrei spielen will. ^^


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Was genau ist dein Problem mit 60 Hz?
> Und außerdem gibts dann immer noch den 11.11 WHQL-Treiber statt dem Hotfix, der ausdrücklich auf eigene Gefahr zu installieren ist


 
Ein 50Hz Film ruckelt sekündlich wenn Du 60Hz einstellst. Wenn man es mal flüssig gesehen hat, stört das brutal. ->Selber


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



cushycrux schrieb:


> Ein 50Hz Film ruckelt sekündlich wenn Du 60Hz einstellst. Wenn man es mal flüssig gesehen hat, stört das brutal. ->Selber


 
Das "  " gibts dafür, einen nicht-WHQL Treiber zu installieren und sich dann dran zu stören, dass er nicht 100% rund läuft


----------



## AMD (23. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Also ich hätte gedacht 1920x1080 nutzt die Mehrheit... und es scheint ja scheinbar schon der CPU zu limitieren - wenn man so andere Beiträge liest...
Ich hoffe nur mal ihr nehmt nicht irgendwelche billigen Ini Mods! Habe mir schon einige angeguckt und da wurden die Werte teilweise Planlos erhöht... da war wohl der Gedanke: Höher = Besser!


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Bei der Auflösung ist die CPU mehr oder weniger egal.


 
Guck dir Skyrim Benches an. Da limitiert selbst nen i7-2500k


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Wie ist das denn beim 3DMark weiß jemand ob der da schon zulässig ist?


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



CrankAnimal schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen 1090T auf 3,6 Ghz
> und ne HD5870 auf 900 Mhz und 2GB GPU-Speicher
> auch dieses Tool, damit Skyrim mehr als 2 Gb RAM nutzt.
> 
> ...


 
Da läuft wohl iwas falsch bei dir. Ich hab alles @ Ultra und außer dem Tool die gleiche Hardware wie du. Bei mir ruckelt absolut nix. 
Treiber ist sogar noch 11.9.


----------



## RedBrain (26. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das "  " gibts dafür, einen nicht-WHQL Treiber zu installieren und sich dann dran zu stören, dass er nicht 100% rund läuft


 
Du bist so doof. 

Es ist absolut egal, wo das Problem auftaucht!


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Du bist so doof.
> 
> Es ist absolut egal, wo das Problem auftaucht!


 
Natürlich. Wenn ich in 5 Minuten einen Treiber schreiben würde, dann würdest du ihn also auch installieren und erwarten dass er fehlerfrei läuft, ne?


----------



## RedBrain (27. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

@M4xw0lf
Ich verwende kein Betatreiber für meinem PC.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (28. November 2011)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 11.11a performance driver verfügbar*

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema oder deren Erweiterung  Hat schonmal jemand versucht damit zu benchen? Vermutlich lassen die 3DMarks die Treiber nicht zu oder?


----------

